# I super cibi, frutta e verdura, contro le malattie. Classifica.



## admin (15 Giugno 2014)

Quali sono i *super cibi vegetali *in grado di proteggere la salute e di *prevenire le malattie più comuni*, tra le quali cancro, disturbi cardiovascolari e quelle neurodegenerative? La William Paterson University ha stilato la classifica basata sull'indice di densità nutritiva. Ovvero il rapporto tra la percentuale dei nutrienti protettivi nei confronti delle malattie e la percentuale calorica. 

Ma c'è da fare subito un distinguo. *Il discorso vale solo per gli alimenti mangiati crudi *anche se, molti di di quelli presenti in classifica, vengono consumati cotti.


Di seguito la classifica accompagnata dall'indice di densità nutritiva:


41) Pompelmo giallo (10.47)

40) Patata Dolce (10,51)

39) Porro (10,69)

38) More (11,39)

37) Rapa (11,43)

36) Rapa svedese (11,58)

35) Pompelmo rosa e rosso (11,64)

34) Lime (12,23)

33) Arancia (12,91)

32) Cucurbitacee (zucchine, cocomero, melone, cetriolo) (13,89)

31) Ravanello (16,91)

30) Fragole (17,59)

29) Lattuga Iceberg (18,28)

28) Limone (18,72)

27) Pomodoro (20,37)

26) Carote (22,60)

25) Cavolo Cappuccio (24,51)

24) Cavolfiore (25,13)

23) Rapa verde (25,92)

22) Scalogno (27,35)

21) Cavoli di Bruxelles (32,23)

20) Zucca (33,82)

19) Broccoli (34,89)

18) Rucola (37,65)

17) Peperoncino (41,26) 

16) Taràssaco (46,34)

15) Cavolo Nero (49,07)

14) Erba Cipollina (54,80)

13) Scarola (60,44)

12) Senape Indiana (61,39)

11) Cime di Rapa (61,12)

10) Collard Green (62,49)

9) Lattuga romana (63,48)

8) Prezzemolo (65,59)

7) Lattuga (70,73)

6) Cicoria (73,36)

5) Spinaci (86,43)

4) Barbabietola verde (87,08)

3) Bietole (89,27)

2) Cavolo cinese (91,99) 

1) Crescione (122,68)


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Giugno 2014)

per il cavolo cinese fare 91 punti e non riuscire a vincere lo scudetto, è davvero un campionato livellato verso il basso


----------

